# 2013 July online comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the July online comp, the seventh of the year. We are now on the run home  Don't forget that this year an anglers top 10 (rather than 12) scores will count towards their final score - this will hopefully make for a very interesting last couple of comps in 2013.

Top ten on the leaderboard after June are below - Carnster is starting to streak ahead, but we are only halfway through the year - so there's plenty of time for those with a lust for the premiership to knuckle down and catch some bigguns.

*Position	Angler	Score*
1	Carnster	785
2	Paul B	675
3	Bertros	658
4	Cheaterparts	636
5	Premium	593
6	Robsea	587
7	Solatree	556
8	Float	549
9	Killer	522
10	Ado	476

Ye gods! Ado stays in the top ten by the skin of his teeth :shock: 

*The July 2013 comp will run from Saturday July 6th until Sunday July 14th* 

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59000

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Take heart Ado! The westerlies are a blowin. The weather is good for this weekend and i hear that there are orcas all along the coast in these parts! Saw seals and whales last weekend. Congrats on top 10. Good luck.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler:Carnster
Date Caught:6/7
State and Location Fish Caught In:Qld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:yakka 23cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):10lb
Conditions (optional):glassy
Other Comments (optional):I hope i can update this, also caught a meter plus carpet shark but didn't want to measure him on the yak.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 7/7
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Jew 105cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Livie
Conditions (optional): windy
Other Comments (optional): Nice to upgrade.


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name Kanganoe
Date 19/7/13
Location kangaroo Island SA 
Species Snapper 
Lenght 54 cm
Tackle 8 kg braid gulp soft plastic
Comment Getting cold down here.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 13/7
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Jew 113cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Livie
Conditions (optional): windy
Other Comments (optional): slight upgrade.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Name of Angler: Scoman
Date Caught: 6/7/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD Scarby
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Daiwa Procylon 1500 - Daiwa Gen Black 1.5-3kg - 5lb Power Pro - Sqidgey Flickbait
Conditions (optional): Beautiful
Other Comments (optional): I'm awesome


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 13/7/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic near Reef Island. Westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: southern calamari, 33 cm hood
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): hand line 
Conditions (optional): no wind to talk of


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Name of Angler: Float
Date Caught: 14/7/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic Glenelg river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 36 cm Bream
Conditions: Wet


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler: Killer
Date Caught: 6/7/2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD, Caboolture River.
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream , 27cm.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 6lb , soft plastic.
Conditions (optional): Fine.
Other Comments (optional): Caught a bigger Snapper & a bigger Flathead But i'll put this Bream in instead, as I don't catch many on lures.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler : Solatree
Date Caught : 7/7/2013. 
State & location Fish caught in : SA - Gulf St Vincent. 
Type & Size of Fish : Snapper 61cm 
Tackle/line/lure used : Daiwa Tierra 3000, 15lb braid, TD Advantage 703MFS, 6/0 circle hook and calamari ring . 
Conditions : Cool but toasty warm in the new Tats 
Other Comments: This is my 4th snapper entered this year - so it either doesn't count in the annual tally - or I have to drop off the smaller one at the end of year count for my best 10 fish - over to Squidder to determine.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Remember last month? Well it got worse.

Name of Angler : Ado
Date NOT Caught : 8/7/2013. 
State & location Fish NOT caught in : Pondage NSW. 
Type & Size of Fish : Nothin', not a sausage. 
Tackle/line/lure used : Who cares, caught nothin'. 
Conditions : Perect, a mirror. The lack of fish was clearly visible for 500m in all directions. 
Other Comments: I launched at midday and my sounder said 10 degrees. I should have just turned around then. Instead I fished for four hours. One touch, one hookup, one loss. That is all.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

TOW
Name of supposed Angler : Sharknett
Date not caught : 14/7/2013
State & location fish not caught: NSW, Long Bay
Type & Size of Fish : None
Tackle/line/lure used : Mutliple rods ranging running between 10 & 30lb braid
Other Comments: Trolled south to Cape Banks then north to southern end of Maroubra Beach then back to Long Bay for nothing but sighting a few schools of fish in 3 1/2 hours. A few attempts at chasing said schools but all were dismal failures.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Name of Angler: robsea
Date Caught: 7 July
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW off Bawley Point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper 39 cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 2.13m Redback 3-4kg rod,15lb braid, Gulp 5" jerk bait, Seeker jig head
Conditions (optional): Sunny. light offshore winds, 0.8m swell
Other Comments (optional):


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Scores have been tallied for July - and it is starting to look like only one man can win it from here. Carnster was king of the double-upgrade in July, and topped the scoring with that magnificent jewie.

A few scoring details - Solatree the current monthly comp rules state: "An angler cannot enter the same species of fish more than three times in the Comp year." My interpretation of this rule is that, for any angler who has already entered 3 of one species, upgrades for that species for the remainder of the year are out of bounds, as you can't enter that species again. So, I'm afraid all I can offer you is 40 points for a TOW you don't really deserve - unless you caught something other than a snapper during the comp period? I have given you the TOW points for now, if you have something better post it here or shoot me a PM and I'll amend the scores.

Full scores for July were:

*Position	Angler	Score*
1	Carnster	179
2	Cheaterparts	110
3	Kanganoe	108
4	Float	106
5	Bertros	90
6	Killer	79
7	Scoman	78
7	Robsea	78
9	Solatree	40
9	Ado	40

And cumulative scores for the year to date:

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Carnster	964
2	Bertros	748
3	Cheaterparts	746
4	Paul B	675
5	Robsea	665
6	Float	655
7	Killer	601
8	Solatree	596
9	Premium	593
10	Kanganoe	577
11	Ado	516
12	Daveyak	329
13	MrX	282
14	Spork	280
15	Brolans	179
16	Scoman	166
17	Marty75	97
18	cjbfisher	96
19	Nad97	74

Kanganoe's snapper sees the man from Dalmeny drop out of the top 10........for now. One feels that a pondage behemoth is not far away.

Congrats to Scoman who is the winner of the random prize for July - send me a PM and we'll sort out something from the sack for you.

The August comp starts this Saturday, and runs from *Saturday the 3rd to Sunday the 11th of August *- lock it in folks 8)


----------

